# Vacation Stay Period



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

For some reason I have this idea in my head that I can only stay for 21 days before I need to go out and back. It's longer than that, isn't it?

The wife and I are planning to come for a month around Christmas so she can be home for the holidays for the first time in a while. The plan is to spend 30 days.

I should be okay, right? :der:


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> For some reason I have this idea in my head that I can only stay for 21 days before I need to go out and back. It's longer than that, isn't it?
> 
> The wife and I are planning to come for a month around Christmas so she can be home for the holidays for the first time in a while. The plan is to spend 30 days.
> 
> I should be okay, right? :der:


59 days


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You get 30 days now at immigration. Assuming you are travelling with your wife she should be able to get you the 1 year Balikbayan privilage.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay. Thanks guys.

Now if I can just figure out where that 21 day figure came from. :frusty:


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Used to be the initial tourist stay given at immigration until last year or so.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Okay. That explains it, then.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

We Americans, and others, whose governments have good relations and agreements with the Philippines and other countries.............get this free Visa stay, from 7 days to 6 months in various countries.

Its been 21 days FREE Visa in the Philippines for a long time.....not sure how long......BUT as stated above, it was changed to 30 days FREE Visa stay last year.

Before your 30 days expire, you need to decide whether to get a Visa Extension, or leave.

You do not need to get the ECC, Exit Clearance, while on the 30 day FREE Visa stay.

But, also stated above, if you are married to a Filipina, perhaps when you go through Immigration at Manila airport, you will receive the "balikbayan" stamp, FREE Visa stay for 1 year.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

George6020 said:


> We Americans, and others, whose governments have good relations and agreements with the Philippines and other countries.............get this free Visa stay, from 7 days to 6 months in various countries.
> 
> Its been 21 days FREE Visa in the Philippines for a long time.....not sure how long......BUT as stated above, it was changed to 30 days FREE Visa stay last year.
> 
> ...


You need to have copy of marriage certificate and spouse with you and ask for balikbayan


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

That won't be a problem as we'll be traveling together. That, and the fact that we have to have the original papers with us whenever we go out over here in case we are stopped by the Mutawa. She takes them everywhere.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When you get to the immigration area, go to the lines forming to the left side of the room and go forward together from the "wait here" line to the immigration official at the booth.

Fred


----------

